# Deer.



## wdbrand

I think I can see more deer and less beef and pork in the icebox this year. The cost of meat will put a dent in your wallet between now and next summer. It already has, here.


----------



## wdbrand

Just noticed where I put this post. Should have been in the hunting forum. Move it Mr. Mod if you want.


----------



## solid7

I used to live in rural Nebraska. For awhile, I had a deal going with a Laotian lady that I knew. I'd shoot 2 deer, and give her 1/2 of one if she helped me process it. And let me tell you, that gal was stellar with a knife... Put my dressing skills to shame.

I certainly wouldn't think twice about putting up deer. The quality of beef sure isn't getting any better, either.


----------



## wdbrand

I hear you. Cubed steak is usually made from cuts that are too tough to eat any other way except for stews. But at $3.99/lb the grocery stores seem to think it's choice. Deer will do a better job.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yup. Gonna be a tuff year for meat. prices are startin to climb here already.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

I killed 9 last year, but I've sinced moved 1.5hrs from my parents', where all the meat was neatly stowed away in vacuum sealed containers in the vast assortment of freezers they've accumulated over the years. Guess I need to invest in one of those, and maybe some processing stuff too.


----------



## surfchunker

Learning how to can it is even better


----------



## chriscustom

YES YES YES to caned! I'm hoping to go in the morning, its opening day of rifle here in Chesapeake.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I raised my own broilers over the Summer and filled the freezer. I have two turkeys now ready for processing. They are 2 broad breasted hens around 25 lbs. 

I am seriously thinking about raising a pig this fall and put him up in 5-6 months. 
I don't have the space for a cow. 

I will definately put up a few deer. We eat more chicken than beef.

Darin


----------



## solid7

Don't see how you fellas can eat canned meat. I am all about self-sufficiency, but it's frozen for me...


----------



## wdbrand

About the only canned meat I ever bought was corned beef cause I never could can it and it taste like bought. Until it went to $4.99 a can. No more. You're rite on canning deer. Can be used in stews. Used in pot roasts. Foured and fried with gravy and puskits. Canned in widemouth quarts in big chunks as a roast by itself. Hash. And I bet it gets new fans this year with meat going thru the roof.


----------



## surfchunker

canned deer meat is great ... makes great veggy soup too ... or barbcue sandwiches .... can't forget alfredo either ... I vaccuum seal the tenderloins ... We make alot of bologna too


----------



## wdbrand

If anybody is interested in a meat tenderizer/cuber, I bought one from the company listing them and was as represented. Click link, click auctions only, look at the ones with the red top. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Meat-Tenderizers-/57088/i.html


----------



## narfpoit

My grandfather was a butcher back in the day. Anyway he was running some meat through the cuber and his hand got sucked in and made it up to his palm before he got it shut off. He said he had to turn the gears backwards with his one free hand to get it back out. he still has all his old equipment and we still use that cuber when proccessing deer. Needless to say we all have a healthy respect for what that machine is capable of.


----------



## wdbrand

This a hand cranker. Nothing dangerous in it and made out of cast iron. Def a small operation use, but fine for the occasional job. Jest takes a little longer.


----------



## NC KingFisher

solid7 said:


> I used to live in rural Nebraska. For awhile, I had a deal going with a Laotian lady that I knew. I'd shoot 2 deer, and give her 1/2 of one if she helped me process it. And let me tell you, that gal was stellar with a knife... Put my dressing skills to shame.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't think twice about putting up deer. The quality of beef sure isn't getting any better, either.





wdbrand said:


> I hear you. Cubed steak is usually made from cuts that are too tough to eat any other way except for stews. But at $3.99/lb the grocery stores seem to think it's choice. Deer will do a better job.


Good gosh they agreed on somethin! i was pretty suprised myself. But i am so ready for dder season, gonna try and put some meat in the freezer


----------



## solid7

NC KingFisher said:


> Good gosh they agreed on somethin!


Hey, Warren... Should we show this wacker what we agree on?


----------



## wdbrand

Kingfish, I just noticed that. Wondered why I had such a bad taste in my mouth. Tis a sad day when I agree with a dirt grubbin tater farmer on anything. Oh well, at least I got the taste outta my mouth. Called the ole dog out from under the bed and licked his butt a few times and bingo, the taste disappeared.


----------



## solid7

wdbrand said:


> Called the ole dog out from under the bed and licked his butt a few times and bingo, the taste disappeared.


You'll use anything as an excuse, won't ya? 

Hope you don't kiss the redhead with that mouth.


----------



## chriscustom

I made link sausage last year for the first time and they turned out great. I will probably make a bunch more this year sence they went over so great. Easy to store too.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

chriscustom said:


> I made link sausage last year for the first time and they turned out great. I will probably make a bunch more this year sence they went over so great. Easy to store too.


Why don't you tell us how you did the link sausage on the recipe forum.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand

Yea, please do. Want to make some myself this year.


----------



## wdbrand

Results on cuber. Worked as advertized. 1/2" to 5/8" thick meat worked the best. Plus, all fat and membrane needs to trimmed off. Well satisfied. Some 0.99 cent a pound meat cubed at home is as good and better on the pocket book than $3.99/lb in the grocery store.


----------



## jmadre

My wife and I made venison link sausage last year for the first time. We bought the breakfast sausage seasoning pack from WalMart and I had some High Mountain casings from Cabelas. You can also by the seasoning and casings in one kit. Follow the instructions and you're done. I'd like to use my own seasoning next time, but the commercial worked for the first attempt.

We used the sausage grinder and stuffer attachment on our Kitchenaid blender. It takes two people due to the height of the stuffer, but we made it work.


----------



## chriscustom

I put up 25lbs of Hot Itilian sausage so far. Hope to kill a couple more.


----------

